# Direcţiei informaţii şi evidenţă operativă



## Danae

Hi, my question concerns the moldovian language, I don't know if it's also included in this forum:

Anyone knows what this means? *Direcţiei **informaţii şi evidenţă operativă*

I just know it belongs to the Ministry of Internal Affairs of Moldova...


----------



## OldAvatar

Danae said:


> Hi, my question concerns the moldovian language, I don't know if it's also included in this forum:
> 
> Anyone knows what this means? *Direcţiei **informaţii şi evidenţă operativă*
> 
> I just know it belongs to the Ministry of Internal Affairs of Moldova...



1. Moldovan language doesn't exist. It is absolutely Romanian, it is just named diferently because of political reasons.
2. It means *Information Department and Operative evidence*. Notice that it is a genitive or dative. So, it's gotta be something like _due to_, or _because of_ etc.

Best regards


----------



## Danae

I am so sorry!  I apologise for what is definitely due to ignorance. It's obvious I didn't know that basic cultural and linguistic detail concerning Romania and the region of Moldova... Thank you for both precious information. And once again, I apologise.


----------



## OldAvatar

Danae said:


> I am so sorry!  I apologise for what is definitely due to ignorance. It's obvious I didn't know that basic cultural and linguistic detail concerning Romania and the region of Moldova... Thank you for both precious information. And once again, I apologise.



Oh... don't worry about that. Perhaps I made it look a bit harsh, going a bit over the line. I didn't intend to make you feel offended.

Just to have an idea, think as Brasilian being the official language of Brasil and not Portuguese. And there are some minor differences, as far as I know, while there aren't any between so-called Moldovan and Romanian...

All the best and sorry again!


----------



## Danae

No, you were clear and concise, you did well to inform me. It is very sad when people from abroad show themselves unaware of such important details as the one in question. For example, I don't get offended either, but a bit irritated when people say they thought Portugal was part of Spain... You also gave a good example concerning Brasilian portuguese and portuguese from Portugal. 
Thanks


----------

